# Blade Number



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

What blade numbers are common to use just for a quick clip, nothing fancy, I just want a shaggy but clean look....I have 10's right now.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A #4 leaves a nice finish on the body and legs


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A 'Puppy Cut' at Tonka's salon is a 5 on the body and 3 on the legs. So I'm with Arreau... #3, #4, #5... whatever you like.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with the others. The higher the number the shorter the cut. If you try a 3 and it isn't long enough you will have to get snap on combs to go longer or hand scissor.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

The larger the number the closer to shorter the hair.

So a 40 is "skin close". Sometimes called a surgical blade. There is a 50 but it is rare. 

30 is what I use for face and feet. But I like clean face and feet and longer between grooms. Also, I have some experience with grooming. 

15 is pretty common for face and feet. The groomer I've taken Hazel to isn't use to doing face and feet so she prefers the 15 to the 30. 

A 10 is the longest you'd want to use on face and feet if you don't want shaggy face and feet. It is also the blade you'd use with combs. That's why most clippers come with a 10. 

7 or 7F or 7FC starts with the lengths you'd use on the body. This is very short and on a light colored dog would probably leave skin showing. They wouldn't look fluffy. 

5 or 5F or 5FC is the blade I use for Hazel's body on her Maimi clip. I already had a 5F and I'm not sure why because I don't remember ever using it on my toy. It is short. But not skin close. It is a bit shorter then My husband likes but I'm fine with it. Again, longer between grooms. 

4 or 4F or 4FC is probably as long as I'd go with a blade. It is probably be what you want. It would leave about a half inch I think. 

After the 4 blades I think you'd be better off with combs. There is a 3 series but I don't think I'd bother with one. If you decide to go with combs go with the metal combs. They come in sets and will cover down to 7 and longer than 3. I just never got into using combs. I don't like them. But I've never tried metal combs and I've heard they are much better. I have been meaning to get a set and probably will because I'd like to keep Hazel around 2 inches over the winter and I could do that with combs. 

If you do go with blades go with the F or FC not just the number. I can't remember why now. I'll go look and come back with the answer (10-40 don't have F blades. Those you just go with the number.)

I think you want a 4F. Maybe a bit longer.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, make sure not to get a "skip tooth". These blades should only be used by experienced groomers as they make it very easy to cut the skin.


----------



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

I have Oster clippers that are old but very very light and hardly used, now do the newer clippers make a lot of buzzing noise. I find the only drawback to my clippers is that they are noisy but I've watched a few videos and they all seem to be noisy. I was thinking of purchasing new ones but won't if they are all this loud.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

joey1967 said:


> I have Oster clippers that are old but very very light and hardly used, now do the newer clippers make a lot of buzzing noise. I find the only drawback to my clippers is that they are noisy but I've watched a few videos and they all seem to be noisy. I was thinking of purchasing new ones but won't if they are all this loud.


I've been working with and maintaining electrical tools for years. One thing I've found about vibrations, 'specially in clippers, is that sometimes screws loosen off. Check that by squeezing the halves of the clippers together as hard as you can. There should be no movement at the part where they join. If there is, tighten some screws. 

OTOH - I'm not any kind of an expert on clippers, but I've never heard of quiet ones.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

joey1967 said:


> I have Oster clippers that are old but very very light and hardly used, now do the newer clippers make a lot of buzzing noise. I find the only drawback to my clippers is that they are noisy but I've watched a few videos and they all seem to be noisy. I was thinking of purchasing new ones but won't if they are all this loud.



Have you tried looking on YouTube for Oster Clipper Maintanance? There is a screw type thing on some of the Osters that needs to be changed out over time but it isn't obvious. Countryboy, you might know the piece I'm talking about, it is the same piece found on some Dremal type tools. It is a spring with a "plastic" bit at the end. 

I'll look around YouTube and see if I see a video that shows the part I'm talking about.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The big plastic screw on the housing? That is not plastic at the end of the spring. It is a carbon brush and if worn needs to be changed.


----------



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

Andis Pulse Ion clipper anyone have a pair if so how do they work?????


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I love that clipper. The battery charges really fast and lasts decently. I like being cord free. It has a five in one blade so it is easy to go back and forth on the length if you need to. I use it at 30 to do FFT (unless I have a trial in which case I sometimes use the 40). I skim over the puppy with a long comb on it too.


----------



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

Did you order them online per chance? I've looking but cannot find them anywhere...


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> The big plastic screw on the housing? That is not plastic at the end of the spring. It is a carbon brush and if worn needs to be changed.


That's the one I was talking about. I knew it wasn't plastic, that's why I put plastic in quotes, I just couldn't remember what it was.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

joey1967 said:


> Did you order them online per chance? I've looking but cannot find them anywhere...


If you are particularly asking me about the Andis Clipper, then yes from PetEdge.


----------

